# Proud Lake and SMP stocking stats



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

OK boys, here's the numbers

PL
1100 Browns 17-19"
90 Browns 23"
450 Bows 25"
600 Bows 17"

SMP
30 Browns 23"
370 Browns 17-19"
150 Bows 25"
200 Bows 17"
250 Bows 12"

Looks like a great plant compared to previous years. Once these fish acclimate it should be a blast

Knockoff and I ended up fishing in the lower parking lot and found quite a few disoriented bows. We did manage to catch some "fair-hooked" bows up to 25", but many were fouled. Keep in mind when venturing up-river. The water is up a good 8" and as we all know those bottomless marl pits will be a challenge. Not sure if the plants have disbursed yet, but I'm sure by the weekend they will be throughout the system. 

Looking back in time, this also seems to mark my 34th year of visiting Proud Lake. It might even be 35. I need to call my dad and find out. In the mid 70's I can still remember my buddy and I saddling up our Solex's and making the trip from Birmingham on dirt roads for a day on the river. Nothing much has changed since then, with the exception of the bridge that has been removed and the closure of the parking lot on the other side of the river. Ok, the trees that were planted in rows got bigger...LOL


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like it's going to be fun out there this year. Gotta get out there soon and often.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

We ventured out yesterday morning (my co-worker and I). Hit the river at about 8...fished till 1 or so. We both landed a fish each. One bow and one brownie... The fish did seem a little out of it, but it was good fun to get out there on the water...not to mention it was a beautiful day. My theory that getting out there would help satisfy my trout spring fever backfired, bc now I am all sorts of excited to get _back_ out there...and trying to get some time set aside to go. All in all it was a nice outing. 

And I got a chance to break in a new rod/reel setup! That was cool as well.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks A LOT for this info. April first fishing starts there or am I mistaken? - Bryon


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

April 1st starts flies only C&R fishing there.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

what kind of fishing are you guys doing out there now till april 1st, what are the regs?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

abstract_72 said:


> April 1st starts flies only C&R fishing there.


I'm talking about the SPM. It's not fly only at any time of the year. - Bryon


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

oops. i was thinking about the the PL stock


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

abstract_72 said:


> oops. i was thinking about the the PL stock


I've never been there to fish. I tried once but for the life of me couldn't figure out how to get to the lake aside from camping there. - Bryon


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ralf where did you get the planting stats already? You got a few years on me. I didn't start fishing that river until 1988, so that makes 20 years. It was my first venture into fly fishing. I had no idea what I was doing and no mentors. I don't think I even caught a fish the first two years combined. Now I have lots of fun


----------



## schap1 (Mar 31, 2008)

> Ralf where did you get the planting stats already?


They have a sheet printed out at the Park Office of what they planted. I got one on Wednesday.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

is this correct.. PL= proud lake which is the river and SMP=Southern Mill Pond which is the impoundment within the proud lake rec area....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DB

Spring Mill is actually part of Island Lake Rec


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Headin' out this PM. I'll be in a tan MSU cap, if anyone wants to say hey.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Shupac said:


> Headin' out this PM. I'll be in a tan MSU cap, if anyone wants to say hey.


I said hi to you near the parking lot, as you were leaving to go out and I was coming in. Hope you did well.


----------



## mariobass (Feb 25, 2008)

As I undertend the PL is still closed to fishing. It is treated as regular lake -the fishing season is starting with the last Saturday in April. SMP, artificial lures only since begining of April. Is this correct?


----------



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

mariobass said:


> As I undertend the PL is still closed to fishing. It is treated as regular lake -the fishing season is starting with the last Saturday in April. SMP, artificial lures only since begining of April. Is this correct?


 
far as i know about PL you are correct. and you are definately correct about SMP


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

troutchops said:


> I said hi to you near the parking lot, as you were leaving to go out and I was coming in. Hope you did well.


Got 3, one on a conehead muddler, one on a copper john nymph, one on a leadwing coachman wet. A fun first outing. I was expecting more of a crowd, though today I'm sure I'd get one.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for the report.


----------

